# I'm new!! Clomid / Clomifene question.



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi !!

I am new on here !!

So delighted to have found this site! Am a bit confused and hope that someone can help. Have started taking clomifene today. The fertility consultant prescribed Clomid but the pharmacy dispatched Clomifene - is this the same thing? I assume so, just a different brand? 

Am a bit scared about the side effects (best warn other half) but the rewards are hopefully very worth it!! 

One last question - I took my first pills today at lunchtime but after reading through a few posts on here see that it is probably better to have taken them at night. Can I take the ones tomorrow and after at night, or should I keep to lunchtime?

Thanks for all the advice in advance and looking forward to chatting with you all .....

Mollie xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

Clomid & clomiphene are one & the same...Clomid is brand name (as are Serophene & Milophene - US brands) & clomiphene citrate is the actual medication/drug.

Try not to worry too much about the side effects...you may find you don't experience any...also, side effects can vary month to month, person to person.

With regards as when to take it...I always took at bedtime purely cos when I first started on it, some lovely ladies advised this as then you sleep through most of the side effects...it seemed to work for me & I didn't suffer too badly.

If you've already started taking your 5 day course of clomid & want to change time of taking, then shouldn't be a problem if you take next one (2nd pill) tomorrow night-time...one month I actually missed mine at bedtime & ended up taking it at 5am next morning, then taking the next one at bedtime same day....obviously not a good idea to do this on regular basis but if you want to change the time of taking by a few hours shouldn't make any difference....

Are you taking clomid to trigger ovulation (don't ovulate without medication) or to boost (where you ovulate naturally so hopefully more eggs released)  Are you having follicle tracking (scans) prior to ovulation to see how many mature follies are "growing" and/or having progesterone blood tests to confirm ovulation occurred  Some women don't have any follie tracking and/or blood tests so don't worry too much if you don't (think it can be dependent on the hospital/consultant)...although if have the opportunity then good idea so you know what's going on ! 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Natasha,

Thanks so much for your reply. 

I suffer from PCOS and have ridiculously irregular periods. After a few goes at tracking my progesterone levels it did transpire that I do ovulate. Therefore the Clomifene is to regulate my cycle in the hope of being able to have a better chance at pin-pointing ovulation and to boost ovulation at the same time. I'm not having all the folicle tracking / blood tests/ scans through out, probably because they have determined that I ovulate. I think that I will be trying to avoid killing husband and having loads of sex in lieu of the extras!! It will be weird having a regular cycle, but hopefully not too many of them!

Thanks again,

Mollie xxxx?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I think the scanning/tests are more to do with the consultant than whether you ovulate naturally or not...I ovulate fine naturally (no PCOS etc) & actually have high progesterone (sometimes released more than 1 egg naturally). I had scans for the first 3 months on clomid, as well as 2 prog tests..all of which indicated I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle (just don't stick  ). My cycles used to be regular 28 day then since Jan this year (after first early mc), alternate months became irregular for some reason (ones in between remained 28 day)...started clomid to "boost" & cycles regulated to 31 days even though I still ovulated on cd14/15 (long luteal phase)...until this, my final month on clomid (6th) when AF arrived 2 days early !!!! 

Assuming your DH has no problems with his  then I'd suggest having as much  as possible from cd10 onwards...we were told every day, at the very least every other day  Sperm can live around 3-5 days whereas an egg can only live *up to * 24 hours so best to have lots of swimmers ready & waiting...

Be prepared for twinges/aches/pains etc which can be a sign of ovulation & your ovaries being triggered into working overtime...these can start after first few pills so early in your cycle. Although hopefully you may not suffer, ovulation can also cause bloatedness, frequent peeing, nausea, constipation and/or upset tummy, sore boobs, pains in ovaries/abdomen, possibly some bleeding around ovulation....

....not trying to "worry" you but these can often be the first symptoms/side effects you get on clomid & are usually a "good sign" that the clomid is doing what is supposed to do 

There are other things to look out for that can indicate ovulation...ewcm (egg white cervical mucus) which is clear, thin & stretchy & appears around ovulation/your most fertile time & protects the sperm...and also your cervical position should be high, soft & open around ovulation to enable easier access for the swimmers.
You can also do temp charting (bbt) which, if you do for several months, helps you see a pattern in your cycles.

Anyway, good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry to but in, Natasha - i notice you said you were monitored/scanned for your first 3 months. I asked about this at my apt yest and they said they only scan you once (1st month) cos nothing will change after if same dose (50mg) That doesnt sound right to me ?! As you say, the amount of follies can vary from month to month cant they??!
Bit odd    

Good Luck Mollie, I'm starting Clomid in Jan    Ovulate sporadically!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo 

As far as I'm aware the effects of clomid & how many follies you have can change each cycle...however, some hospitals/consultants just don't offer lots of scans/tests for monitoring on clomid...I'm assuming because of differing procedures/processes & also cost.

I have private treatment & all scans were paid for so this could be another reason why we had option of several months scans...when I decided to take clomid for another 3mths, we decided, along with the consultant, that scans/monitoring wasn't necessary.

Try not to worry too much about it...if you're having a scan on first cycle then it'll give consultant an idea of what's happening regards how many follies developing & thickness of womb lining...if you're not responding he may decide to offer you another scan...but some ladies have no monitoring at all....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for all the advice and help - it is really appreciated. 

No mention of any tests/scans today from the Consultant; mustn't be the process in Manchester. However, good to know just in case we see him again.

xxxxxxxxxx  Mollie   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Mollie and welcome to the clomid chicks!!
I also have pcos and since coming off the pill and ttc only had one period in 13 months....hence the reason why I have been put on clomid.  
After reading great advice on here I took my tablets at night,however if I took them after 10 o'clock I felt the effects about 9am the next morning.So i took them at 7 pm and that seemed to help a little. However we are all different so you may be okay. I have just finished my first batch of 5 and boy it wasn't a good experience.I hope you are luckier!!!!!    
Let us know how you get on.
Gossips


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Gossips,

On day three today. Had such a killer headache after taking the one last night, am dreading this evening. Husband is away for a few days which may not be such a bad thing!!

Mollie xx


----------

